# 안녕히 가십시오 and 안녕히 계십시오.



## Girls' Generation

안녕하십니까!,

The 안녕히 가십시오 and 안녕히 계십시오 is really exist , but I've seen somebody write it like "안녕히 가십니다" and "안녕히 계십니다" is correct? or exist in 한국어?

대단히 고맙습니다! 

*Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## kenjoluma

They could be natural in some context. 

For example, if someone says "How is your mother?", and I would say "저희 어머니는 안녕히 계십니다." (My mother is fine)


----------



## alohaoe

_안녕히 계십니다 / 안녕히 가십니다_는 인사가 아니고 사실에 대한 서술입니다. (They're not greetings but descriptions of something)

_안녕_이란 말을 인사이외에 문자적의미로 쓰면 굉장히 딱딱하게 들려요. 그래서 오히려 장난식으로 이야기할 때 더 많이 쓰죠. 너의 용돈은 안녕하니?

따라서 평상시에 _안녕히 계십니다 / 안녕히 가십니다_라는 말을 할 일은 잘 없어요.

이런 의미로 할 거라면
잘 계십니다 / 잘 가십니다(잘 가고 있습니다) 라고 하면 됩니다.


----------



## blackhill

I am a native Korean and I've never heard of "안녕히 가십니다" in my life.

 "안녕히 계십니다" is a correct expression that you can answer with when someone asks you how your parents are doing. 

I think he or she tried to say “ 안녕히 계세요”(not 안녕히 가십니다), which you can use when you leave someone's house. 
안녕히 계세요 means 'stay healthy' literally.

You say '안녕히 가십시오‘ to someone who leaves your house. 
Then you will hear ’안녕히 계세요‘ from the person you say to '안녕히 가십시오, or 안녕히 가세요(=Goodbye) or vice versa’ ^-^


----------

